# Quelle souris pour mon MacBook Pro ?



## Dark Templar (29 Mars 2008)

Salut,

J'ai revendu mon G5, et avec le clavier et la souris, dont j'étais ma foi très satisfait (Logitech Corldess Desktop MX + MX 700).

Néanmoins, j'ai besoin d'une souris parce que le trackpad ça ne va pas vraiment. Pour le moment on me prête une petite Logitech sans fil que je ne trouve pas terrible au niveau précision (pas trouvé la référence).

J'hésite pour le moment entre deux souris : la Logitech VX Revolution (± 40 ) et la Trust MI-8700Rp (± 25 ).
J'ai testé la VX Revolution d'un ami, elle est bien mais nécessite un récepteur USB. Or, Apple ayant, dans son immense générosité, équipé le MacBook Pro du nombre incroyable de 2 ports USB, j'aimerais autant ne pas trop les utiliser pour une souris.
Les deux questions que je me pose sont :
- comment la souris trust est-elle reconnue ? Par exemple, les touches précédent/suivant fonctionnent-elles bien ? Celles de la VX revolution par exemple ne sont pas reconnues par Mac OS X, il faut installer le Logitech Control Center.
- quid de l'autonomie ? est-ce que le bluetooth ne plombe pas trop la durée de vie des piles ?

Voilà, si quelqu'un a une expérience des souris Trust, il est le bienvenu.

Merci d'avance,
Dark


----------



## poissonfree (29 Mars 2008)

Logitech c'est quand même mieux  

Et pour les ports USB, si t'es chez toi, ben ... un zolie p'tit hub alimenté re-


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

prends une bluetooth si tu veux pas te farcir un dongle


----------



## Macuserman (30 Mars 2008)

Bah c'est clair que la technologie BT t'est clairement destinée ici...

C'est parce que j'aime bien: la MM ??
Je connais quelqu'un qui la fout à la poubelle...

Mais un hub USB auto-alimente...c'est pas mal aussi !


----------



## meskh (30 Mars 2008)

perso MBP + MightyMouse BT :love: :love:


----------



## iShin (30 Mars 2008)

J'ai une Logitech V470 (blanche) que j'utilise sur mon MBP et j'en suis très satisfait.


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est parce que j'aime bien: la MM ??


Ouais mais moi j'aime pas du tout :mouais:
La boule finit pas s'encrasser, elle me fait mal au doigt, et le clic droit se confond parfois avec le clic gauche si on ne clique pas assez sur le bord. Et dans les jeux ça fait perdre 

J'ai bien un hub usb, donc dans ma chambre ce n'est pas un problème d'utiliser un dongle, le problème est si je me déplace pour un week-end ou une semaine, je n'aurai pas envie de me trimballer le hub (non pas qu'il soit grand).

Pour ceux qui ont une souris Bluetooth (Macuserman, meskh, iShin), ça va au niveau durée de vie des piles ? Parce que j'ai pas envie d'en racheter tous les trois mois non plus.

Et quelqu'un a-t-il une souris Trust alors ? Parce que comme la V470 m'a l'air bien chère pour ce qu'elle est, et j'aime bien les souris avec boutons précédent/suivant. Mais si ceux de la Trust ne sont pas reconnus ça ne va pas me servir beaucoup


----------



## iShin (30 Mars 2008)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont une souris Bluetooth (Macuserman, meskh, iShin), ça va au niveau durée de vie des piles ? Parce que j'ai pas envie d'en racheter tous les trois mois non plus.



L'autonomie annoncée est de 4 mois.
Je ne l'ai que depuis quelques semaines... à vérifier donc.

Par contre niveau ergonomie et confort d'utilisation, rien à voir avec la Mighty Mouse que j'ai fini par revendre ( c'était ça ou elle allait se prendre un mur à pleine vitesse).


----------



## divoli (30 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> Par contre niveau ergonomie et confort d'utilisation, rien à voir avec la Mighty Mouse que j'ai fini par revendre ( c'était ça ou elle allait se prendre un mur à pleine vitesse).



C'est dingue le nombre de MM qui ont failli passer par la fenêtre ou être lancées contre un mur...


----------



## iShin (30 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est dingue le nombre de MM qui ont failli passer par la fenêtre ou être lancées contre un mur...



Apple a prévu le coup. Une souris bien lourde et profilée pour un meilleur aérodynamisme !

_On devrait créer un fil avec sondage pour savoir comment finissent les MM..._


----------



## divoli (30 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> Apple a prévu le coup. Une souris bien lourde et profilée pour un meilleur aérodynamisme !
> 
> _On devrait créer un fil avec sondage pour savoir comment finissent les MM..._



J'avais déjà dit ce que j'en pense: poubelle.  
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4628353#post4628353

Je me suis souvent demandé si beaucoup d'utilisateurs souffraient en silence, n'osant rien dire parce que c'est une souris Apple...


----------



## Dr_cube (30 Mars 2008)

Moi aussi je cherche à changer ma souris.. J'ai une Mighty Mouse filaire depuis le mois d'août 2006. Elle a marché un an jour pour jour. Ensuite la boule s'est encrassée. Un peu d'alcool et d'huile de coude réussissait toujours à la refaire marcher, mais elle était devenue alcoolique ! 
Au final, je l'ai tellement frotté contre mon tapis de souris que son bouton du milieu ne marche plus depuis plusieurs mois. La boule ne marche que sur les côtés, et je hais Apple chaque fois que je dois scroller dans une fenêtre. 
La MM n'est de plus pas très précise. Les clics sont aussi assez hasardeux, ce qui oblige bien souvent à connaître beaucoup de raccourcis clavier pour ne pas perdre de temps. 

Pour moi la Mighty Mouse est un bel objet, mais Apple s'est fait chier pour rien en essayant de réinventer la roue (qu'ils ont eux même "inventé"). Qu'elle idée de faire des boutons qui s'appuient avec la base de la souris ? Je suis certain que les ingénieurs d'Apple n'utilisent pas la Mighty Mouse. 


Je cherche donc une bonne souris, précise, confortable, transportable, qui puisse scroller dans les deux directions (au moins), qui possède 4 boutons comme la MM, et qui marche en USB avec fil. 
Si vous connaissez la perle rare prévenez moi ^^.


----------



## nicolasf (30 Mars 2008)

C'est sûr que la Mighty Mouse est loin d'être idéale : j'en ai une depuis 2/3 mois, et régulièrement déjà je dois frotter vigoureusement la roulette pour éviter l'encrassement. De plus, il est vrai qu'elle est moins précise que la Logitech que j'avais avant, et c'est vrai que les clics ne sont pas idéaux. Avec tout ça, elle n'est vraiment pas donnée.

Mais malgré tous ces défauts, je ne regrette pas mon achat pour la seule boule : la molette habituelle est très bien pour aller de haut en bas. Mais pour aller de droite à gauche, c'est vraiment pas pratique. Alors qu'avec la boule de la MM, on peut aller dans toutes les directions, ce qui est très utile, je trouve, pour "naviguer" dans les images ou PDF quand on a un 13 pouces. 

Bon par contre, j'ai pris la version filaire car la bluetooth consomme beaucoup d'énergie, et je trouve le système des batteries assez galère : il faut en avoir deux jeux, sinon on se trouve toujours les batteries vides au moment critique... 

Ceci dit, cela m'intéresse aussi de savoir s'il y a une souris bluetooth qui ne consomme pas trop et qui vaut la peine sans valoir trop d'argent, pour l'utilisation hors de chez moi...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> L'autonomie annoncée est de 4 mois.
> Je ne l'ai que depuis quelques semaines... à vérifier donc.
> 
> Par contre niveau ergonomie et confort d'utilisation, rien à voir avec la Mighty Mouse que j'ai fini par revendre ( c'était ça ou elle allait se prendre un mur à pleine vitesse).



si on l'utilise tous les jours, aucune souris ne tient 4 mois en autonomie

de toute facon, le probleme sur la MM c'est l'encrassage de la boule


----------



## .Spirit (30 Mars 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> si on l'utilise tous les jours, aucune souris ne tient 4 mois en autonomie



J'ai ma VX Nano depuis 3 mois et demi avec les piles d'origine. Elle n'est pas encore tombée en rade, et pourtant, je suis toujours sur le macbook, avec la souris. A voir, dans 15 jours 

Sinon persone ne parle justement de la VX Nano ?
C'est en quelque sorte le successeur de la VX révolution... Je l'ai achetée, j'en sis entièrement satisfait, autant par sa roulette (avec un clic dessus, on débloque les crans, et ça défile hyper vite, très efficace pour les gros documents, ou même sur MacGé, pour arriver en bas de la apge). De plus, je le trouve très précise, et merveilleusement belle. Le capteur est toujours sur le port USB du Macbook, même quand il est dans sa pochette. (tout piti ).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

oui c'est normal c'est des alcalines

cela dit tu dois pas l'utiliser 6 a 8h par jour non ?

le dongle c'est bien chiant alors que le bluetooth permet de s'en passer
c'est toujours chiant un truc qui depasse de l'ordi, a l'enlever remettre qd on se deplace
le laisser en permanence c'est pas tres bon, un petit choc et ca nique le port usb

c'est pour ca vive le bt !


----------



## thecrow (30 Mars 2008)

Salut,

Je me suis acheté une Mx Révolution et je ne regrette pas pour une seconde mon achat. Je ne peux plus m'en passer... Le positionnement de la main est vraiment parfait. J'avais une Mighty Mouse avant et après une journée passée dans Photoshop et Illustrator, j'avais mal à la main...


----------



## lulu74 (30 Mars 2008)

Salut, alors j'utilise la VX revolution et j'en suis extremement satisfait!

L'ergonomie est vraiment parfaite, elle épouse vraiment la forme de la main. Le logitech control center est assez performant et permet de customiser entièrement la souris, avec space, exposé par exemple. (jai un bouton bureau et un bouton space, c'est vraiment très utile).

L'avantage est que tu peux mettre le minuscule dongle dans la souris quand tu la range. Après pour l'utilisation d'un port usb... quand tu es chez toi tu as un hub, et quand tu sors t'as pas besoin de 32 ports libres...

Sinon ba c'est logitech, super qualité


----------



## Genghis (1 Avril 2008)

Moi j'aime bien le concept de la Microsoft Mobile Memory Mouse 8000, enfin j'aime bien son système de recharge, suffit de brancher le dongle quand les batteries sont faiblardes et sortir le fil intégré au mulot.
Reste que selon le test de macgé, le bluetooth ne fonctionne pas sur mac, et là ça serait un problème, avoir toujours un récepteur branché sur l'ordi bof, surtout au prix de la bête. Un autre problème peut être c'est que comme c'est une souris pour portable, elle est petite a priori et sacrifie donc au niveau de l'ergonomie.

Donc en gros bon point pour le système de recharge, mr. Logitech si vous pouviez faire pareil merci


----------



## nicogala (1 Avril 2008)

Oh... Darkounet, tu sais plus choisir ton lieu de ponte ? 
Je déplace...


----------



## Trulex (4 Avril 2008)

salut,

J'utilise depuis quelques jours la souris logitech V470 bluetooth mais cependant, je ne suis pas très satisfait car la souris n'est vraiment pas précise sous Léopard ! Je l'ai essayé sous Xp et elle marche parfaitement !

Savez-vous quoi faire pour augmenter la précision de la souris avec mon macbook pro ?

Merci !


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Avril 2008)

Pour ma part, j'ai finalement opté pour la VX revolution (la VX nano était plus chère et trop petite). Trust m'a dit qu'ils ne fournissaient pas de pilotes pour Mac, alors j'ai préféré payer 10 &#8364; de plus pour ne pas avoir de mauvaises surprises. Et tant pis pour mon port usb&#8230;


----------



## Trulex (4 Avril 2008)

bon bein finalement, j'ai gentiment été rapporter ma souris au magasin...j'ai reçu un bon d'achat et avec j'ai pris la Logitech V320 cette fois-ci, et miracle maintenant ça marche impeccablement !
Vraiment pas au point la technologie Bluetooth sur macbook pro


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2008)

tiens, je viens de remarquer que ma MS 5000 BT fonctionnait parfaitment avec 1 seule pile au lieu de 2  

je verrai bien comment ca affecte l'autonomie


----------



## Benouche (6 Avril 2008)

De plus un ami utilise une trust, une pâle copie de logitech histoire de l'avoir payé moins chère. Et il se trouve qu'au bout de 10 mois, le clic gauche déconne à plein tube. Trust te fournis la qualité équivalente au prix de leurs souris. Elle a beau avoir une belle tête elle restera médiocre.

Pour ma part j'ai reçu ma razer copperhead il y a deux jours et je ne m'en sépare plus. Limite je trouve des excuses pour rester sur l'ordi, histoire de l'avoir en main.


----------



## ÉB (22 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,


Je me disais que mon petit cas personnel )) pouvait être l'occasion de faire une petite mise à jour de ce Sujet 

À l'époque de mon macBook (vendu ce matin ), il m'arrivait d'apporter avec moi le clavier et la souris de mon Imac 24" lors de mes déplacements et en connectant la souris au clavier, c'était jouable.
En revanche, maintenant que j'ai un super clavier avec mon MBpro )), je me passerais bien du clavier. Mais le fil de la souris est bien trop court pour l'utiliser confortablement sur un MBpro. 

Alors, si vous voulez bien me faire part de vos expériences (heureuses) avec "x" souris de machin ou de truc, je vous en serai gré.

Merci


----------



## dapi (22 Septembre 2010)

MagicMouse


----------



## ÉB (25 Septembre 2010)

dapi a dit:


> MagicMouse




Merci


----------



## ÉB (14 Janvier 2011)

dapi a dit:


> MagicMouse



Je me suis enfin décidé à l'acheter&#8230;
+ trackpad.

La bille de ma souris Imac ne va pas me manquer mad&#8230; sauf pour l'activation de Spaces que j'avais configuré par un clic dessus.

Je cherche comment remplacer ça pratiquement avec ma nouvelle souris et/ou mon trackpad, car la touche F1 (par exemple) j'aime moins vu que cela me vire l'utilisation des touches son&#8230;
Edit : autre que le balayage à 4 doigts ;-)

Si quelqu'un a trouvé la parade, je suis preneur.


----------

